# Eshopps Eclipse clone?



## loner_wolf_69 (Oct 17, 2013)

is it possible or even practical to make a diy version of the Eshopps Eclipse L Overflow box? or what is the better way? needs to be fairly quiet. thanks. i have a hang on back overflow now, but upgrading tank from 90 to a 120 long and was thinking to drill.


----------



## waqas_01 (Aug 24, 2010)

This is old but for you and anyone else if you're still going to attempt this do yourself a favour and include two mods to the eshopps design.

- eurobrace the external box. Loads of people complain that the external box bows over time. I added a 3/4" eurobrace to my eshopps before installing. Works perfect. A little hard to tighten the two tank side bulkheads but nothing crazy.

- make the external box as tall as the internal box when they are fastened together. Even if you run a high flowrate this will allow you to run silent. Eshopps design has the external slightly lower than internal. This causes two issues - if you run a high flowrate, there's too much of a drop between the internal and external boxes causing a waterfall sound. Second and very unlikely but if you block all three drains the overflow box will overflow even if your tank has the capacity to hold the extra water that your baffled sump sends up.

I need to set some time aside to add the second mod while the tank is still running. I have it running silent right now because I choose to run a slow flowrate, like 2-300gph. I'll do it one of these years...lol


----------



## loner_wolf_69 (Oct 17, 2013)

waqas_01 said:


> This is old but for you and anyone else if you're still going to attempt this do yourself a favour and include two mods to the eshopps design.
> 
> - eurobrace the external box. Loads of people complain that the external box bows over time. I added a 3/4" eurobrace to my eshopps before installing. Works perfect. A little hard to tighten the two tank side bulkheads but nothing crazy.
> 
> ...



thanks for the reply, sorry i missed it. what is the best approximate size for the internal and external boxes? I am still using the hang on back style overflow. but not to keen on it. is there a better way?


----------

